# General > General >  shops in thurso

## moose and Lindsay

Autoparts has bought LED's old place and that got me thinking about shops that use to be

i mind when the highland hospice was a sweetie shop

cancer shop was curry's

Morrisons has a wee shop in Dunnet road and the chippie/cafe down the street, i think it is the solicitors now 

anyone know anymore????

----------


## ice box

Sorry i dont live in thurso i dont know what shops were what but i can tell you what one were in wick .

----------


## moose and Lindsay

Go on then  ::

----------


## moose and Lindsay

Oh William wilsons was 

DJ Tyres

----------


## Royster1911

Cardosies in Princess Street was the County Stores. Beauty through Herbs was Shearers Butchers. Gunns shoeshop was Angus butchers. Haralds butchers was grocery shop. Butresss was (on left) chip shop (on right) Ironmonger. Behind cairngorm windows was Mackenzies fish shop. Old Prestos was YWCA. Many more memories. too many to mention

----------


## scotsboy

The Chinese next to the Post Office used to be:
The Pie Shop
Hughes Moter bike shop
Iqbals Indian/Wine Bar

----------


## moose and Lindsay

i mind the butchers where beauty through herbs was, but its not even beauty through herbs now either

Barry the dentist owns it but its still therapy stuff etc but i don't know what its called

----------


## scotsboy

Mackays used to be Fred Shearers

----------


## Ali

Showing your age now Lindsay !!
lol

----------


## wee_fuzzy_kitty

Good Vibrations in the Precinct used to be a kids clothes shop, cant remember what it was called tho  :Grin:

----------


## moose and Lindsay

::  I know but i have a while til i catch up with you  ::

----------


## Ali

But I'm only 34 !!

----------


## scotsboy

Graham Beggs used to be Clarks Music Shop.

FS Beggs Gallery used to be the Milk Marketing Board, and it had a cracking machine outside that used to do little cartons of milk, both plain and flavoured.....so long ago that probably Gleber2 bought a carton from it.

----------


## Ali

Was there a chinese restaurant near Elizabeths shop somewhere? I seem to remember one there ?

----------


## scotsboy

Downstairs was the CHINKIES bar - sadly missed, upstairs for the food.......but before that it was a car showroom.

----------


## moose and Lindsay

Don't know about that but brass's had a cafe next door when i 1st moved to thurso but it is a flat now

----------


## scotsboy

The TSB used to be Miller Calders.

----------


## scotsboy

The shop right on the corner at the traffic lights - last time I was home it was some glass wear place used to be a Tobacconist.

The shop at the end of the Bridge that does Lights and stuff now, used to be Bruces general store.

----------


## Royster1911

Shop above hairdressers in Grove Lane was RBL Thurso Branch. Also bookies at one time if I remember correctly. The Beaks was the dole. The Coop was the gas works. The arcade had houses and Souters bakery. Woolies was a house

----------


## moose and Lindsay

> Downstairs was the CHINKIES bar - sadly missed, upstairs for the food.......but before that it was a car showroom.


Oh yeah thats right great food there

----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au

Thanks gleber for the chip vans, and I remember the Ice Cream bike had a big square box at the front, god havent thought of that since I was a kid Thanks

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

I clearly remember Robin's chip van sitting outside my house (where the bus stop opp. Skinandis is now). After the McLean's moved to Princess Street, along came another 'hot-dog' van. The name? Sandra's. 

My father used to have Gordon's Butcher Shop underneath our house on the corner of Brabster/ Sir George's Street. It went on to become Maronique (ladies fashions) and what I now believe is an opticians. In the past it was once a Clydesdale Bank. 

Does anyone remember the name of the wee confectioner shop on the corner of Towerhill Road? You used to have to climb steps - they were at either side(?) - to reach it. If so, what was the name of it? I can't remember.

----------


## Sporran

> I clearly remember Robin's chip van sitting outside my house (where the bus stop opp. Skinandis is now). After the McLean's moved to Princess Street, along came another 'hot-dog' van. The name? Sandra's. 
> 
> My father used to have Gordon's Butcher Shop underneath our house on the corner of Brabster/ Sir George's Street. It went on to become Maronique (ladies fashions) and what I now believe is an opticians. In the past it was once a Clydesdale Bank. 
> 
> Does anyone remember the name of the wee confectioner shop on the corner of Towerhill Road? You used to have to climb steps - they were at either side(?) - to reach it. If so, what was the name of it? I can't remember.


Pepsi, your mailbox is full, so you need to make some room in there!

Was there a car showroom near your dad's butcher shop? I seem to remember a Chinese restaurant in that vicinity too, and you had to go upstairs to it. It might have been above the car showroom, in fact.

----------


## Loafer

> I clearly remember Robin's chip van sitting outside my house (where the bus stop opp. Skinandis is now). After the McLean's moved to Princess Street, along came another 'hot-dog' van. The name? Sandra's. 
> 
> My father used to have Gordon's Butcher Shop underneath our house on the corner of Brabster/ Sir George's Street. It went on to become Maronique (ladies fashions) and what I now believe is an opticians. In the past it was once a Clydesdale Bank. 
> 
> Does anyone remember the name of the wee confectioner shop on the corner of Towerhill Road? You used to have to climb steps - they were at either side(?) - to reach it. If so, what was the name of it? I can't remember.


Peps

Jocky Omand owned it before it closed, I seem to remember someone owning it previous to that, though I may be wrong. Round the corner was Billy Mackay's butchers that was then Morrisons grocers shop.

The Loafer

----------


## Buttercup

> Anyone remember Gunn's the Jewellers, opposite where the Arcade is now, then they moved to Princes Street.


Weren't Gunn's in Princess Street first, then opposite yhe arcade and from there they went to Olrig Street, where the Alliance & Leicester is today? ::

----------


## Buttercup

> Sporran, Mary now runs the electrical shop which used to be Bruces around the corner from the county garage. Part of IM Sinclair Electricals (Ian being her husband). 
> Gleber2. Your spot on. I remember Alec on the cart going around shouting " Herring Herring Herring". You had to go out and place your order unless you had the same delivery every week where he would deliver it to your door. 
> Bridgend Building supplies are at the end of the bridge and not behind County garage, which is the car park of Summerfields


The County Garage was where Automotive is today. Ness Motors moved in when the County Garage went to Millbank Road.

----------


## Errogie

Gleeber, You must be right about Alec Cannop who also did donkey rides on the beach, but who was Acky Don? Anyway it doesn't matter.

Instead of lying awake counting sheep and trying to drop off again before its time to leap up and start the day's toil I have the this deadly new mind game of doing a virtual shop crawl through the streets of old Thurso.

 Early this morning I got stuck in Hood's monumental masons yard in Princes Street where as a kid I used to look over Alec Hood's shoulder as he chiseled names and dates onto blocks of granite in the wee shed at the back of his premises. Beginning to sound like the opening for a Stephen King novel....  But my greatest delight used to be cycling through the streets very early on a Sunday morning when they were totally deserted apart from the odd stray cat or a dog scuffling around the harbour.

Did anyone every climb down the ladder on the harbour wall opposite St. Peters into the drain/tunnel to look for the smugglers secret link to the castle? We never got far but were well frightened, I also remember a House of Shaws type of experience going up to the top of a spiral stair on the tower attached to Thurso castle and it just ended in space with pigeons ricochetting out from under the steps. 

And then there was climbing down to the rocks at the end of Holburn Head for fishing which was kind of risky. When it rained and became slippery stocking soles was the order of the day on the return trip. When I left the north I got seriously into climbing mountains just to catch that buzz but don't have to frighten myself quite as much any more.

Yes I know, way off the thread and nothing to do with shops!

----------


## Gleber2

> Gleeber, You must be right about Alec Cannop who also did donkey rides on the beach, but who was Acky Don? Anyway it doesn't matter.
> 
> Instead of lying awake counting sheep and trying to drop off again before its time to leap up and start the day's toil I have the this deadly new mind game of doing a virtual shop crawl through the streets of old Thurso.
> 
> Early this morning I got stuck in Hood's monumental masons yard in Princes Street where as a kid I used to look over Alec Hood's shoulder as he chiseled names and dates onto blocks of granite in the wee shed at the back of his premises. Beginning to sound like the opening for a Stephen King novel.... But my greatest delight used to be cycling through the streets very early on a Sunday morning when they were totally deserted apart from the odd stray cat or a dog scuffling around the harbour.
> 
> Did anyone every climb down the ladder on the harbour wall opposite St. Peters into the drain/tunnel to look for the smugglers secret link to the castle? We never got far but were well frightened, I also remember a House of Shaws type of experience going up to the top of a spiral stair on the tower attached to Thurso castle and it just ended in space with pigeons ricochetting out from under the steps. 
> 
> And then there was climbing down to the rocks at the end of Holburn Head for fishing which was kind of risky. When it rained and became slippery stocking soles was the order of the day on the return trip. When I left the north I got seriously into climbing mountains just to catch that buzz but don't have to frighten myself quite as much any more.
> ...


Gleber2 here. Dinna confuse me wi yon trosk Gleeber. Acky Don was a well know Gleber who lived in no 17 or 18 Holborn Avenue and was quite a Character. His relatives were called Jappy. Cannop never hed a donkey, it wis a shetland pony. Hoods was Hood and Sutherland. My Grandfather was the Sutherland. Aye, we must be of a similar age as our memories are very close. Ah pleasant nostalgia. Chist make ye realise how owld ye are. ::

----------


## Absolut1

the shop on the corner was owner by the omands, who owned the brickworks i sir archibald rd & the yard at the dammies where obriens now is. round the corner was billy mackay the buthers who the went on to have taxis.

----------


## Absolut1

i can remember robin getting the van ready just a few doors away from our house in seaforth road.

----------


## Sporran

> Weren't Gunn's in Princess Street first, then opposite yhe arcade and from there they went to Olrig Street, where the Alliance & Leicester is today?


I thought the final location was opposite the arcade, and that it had been in Princes Street or Traill Street, prior to that.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

[QUOTE=Errogie]

Did anyone every climb down the ladder on the harbour wall opposite St. Peters into the drain/tunnel to look for the smugglers secret link to the castle? We never got far but were well frightened, I also remember a House of Shaws type of experience going up to the top of a spiral stair on the tower attached to Thurso castle and it just ended in space with pigeons ricochetting out from under the steps. QUOTE]

Erm, aye... there is a tunnel, for sure. One day all will be revealed.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

> Peps
> 
> Jocky Omand owned it before it closed, I seem to remember someone owning it previous to that, though I may be wrong. Round the corner was Billy Mackay's butchers that was then Morrisons grocers shop.
> 
> The Loafer


You're right... just after Jockster high-tailed it to the land of Oz. I think?

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

> i can remember robin getting the van ready just a few doors away from our house in seaforth road.


Yeah. I used to live in Seaforth Place just before he put the chip van together. My family were the first to 'test' red puddings and patties. What a claim to fame, eh?

----------


## Gleber2

> You're right... just after Jockster high-tailed it to the land of Oz. I think?


Is the Novar Arms Evanton in OZ?

----------


## Absolut1

i meant seaforth place, i think you were acroos the road from me mr gordon, i was in number 6. And as far as i know jocky died

----------


## Sporran

> The TSB used to be Miller Calders.


How long ago did Miller Calder's furniture shop close down? Is Munro's the chemist stll next door?

----------


## Gleber2

> How long ago did Miller Calder's furniture shop close down? Is Munro's the chemist stll next door?


Quite a few years since the last Miller Calder died, it's now a bank. Chemist is still there but a different name.
 The car showroom is now a furniture shop.

Remembered the Munro Butcher shop in Barrock Street and Ryries plumbers up a backsteet towards Viewfirth, which is now closed. Netta Duck's father was the plumber.

----------


## Sporran

> Quite a few years since the last Miller Calder died, it's now a bank. Chemist is still there but a different name.
> The car showroom is now a furniture shop.
> 
> Remembered the Munro Butcher shop in Barrock Street and Ryries plumbers up a backsteet towards Viewfirth, which is now closed. Netta Duck's father was the plumber.


Thanks for the update, Gleber2.

I don't remember Munro the butchers in Barrock Street, nor Ryrie the plumbers. However, I do remember Netta Duck, as she was one of my English teachers at Thurso High School.

Does anyone remember when Durran's (now in Sir John's Square I believe), used to be down near the river, somewhere towards the harbour? I think it was near the Ship's Chandlers. After that, they moved to Princes Street, near the Shieling. Across the street was Luciani the photographer. Is he still located there?

----------


## Errogie

Yep, Durrans was on the riverside and a forerunner of the ubiquitous, universal out of town DIY superstore. Great for models and distinctive smells of wood, paint and glue although the nearby slaughter house wasn't such a great retail therapy experience. Burrs bus to Tongue used to head off from near there with its load of teuchters from the wild west who of course are having the last laugh by inflicting gaelic upon a reluctant Caithness  

Smells take me right back but I've never encountered anything to rival the late crab factory by the harbour!

----------


## plasticjock

> Thanks for the update, Gleber2.
> 
> I don't remember Munro the butchers in Barrock Street, nor Ryrie the plumbers. However, I do remember Netta Duck, as she was one of my English teachers at Thurso High School.
> 
> Does anyone remember when Durran's (now in Sir John's Square I believe), used to be down near the river, somewhere towards the harbour? I think it was near the Ship's Chandlers. After that, they moved to Princes Street, near the Shieling. Across the street was Luciani the photographer. Is he still located there?



I remember Durrands very well, used to buy my Dinky/Corgi/Airfix models there.
The slaughterhouse was always an irresistable draw. Me and my friend looked in one day as the sheep were being slaughtered and it was quite a traumatic experience for us.

Netta Duck at the High School...ahh yes. I remember as well Grannie Gunn for english, Mr Malcolm for maths, Mr Fishbourne (sp) for woodwork, Mr Fitzpatrick? for art, Mr Lafferty for music (he was always finding excuses for not being with us and used to leave us listening to Victor Borge records), Goofy for geography, Squeaky Dunn for science, Mrs Halliday (phhwwoaarh!)  for french, and Mr Kidd for PE.
.....err sorry, we were talking about shops weren't we?

As a distant relative of Joe Cardosi on the paternal side of the family, I can remember his ice-cream van coming round Mount Pleasant on Sunday morns and I always used to buy one of his 'sliders' (with Joe's secret recipe ice-cream). My dad, when he was a young lad (pre-WW2) used to help mix Joe's ice cream on a Saturday at the back Cardosi's in Swanson Street but had to leave the room while Joe added his secret ingredient mix.

I also remember a bread van coming round in the mornings selling hot rolls and mmm....butteries. Don't know which bakery it was tho'.

The Barrock van was driven by Alistair if memory serves. He was demonstrating to my Mam one time, the 'new' plastic (instead of glass) bottles of bleach and to show they were unbreakable he dropped it on the floor of the vehicle. Well the cap flew off and bleach splashed all over the place. I'd never seen someone so embarassed as Alistair. I believe a lot of his female customers shopped there because he was considered handsome and they enjoyed flirting with him....so I've been told.  

I also remember climbing down the ladder (whilst dookin' for crabs) at the harbour wall to see if I could see the smugglers entrance but it was so damp and green that I never had the nerve to go any further. I wonder if that is possibly what happened to a classmate of mine at the Miller Academy, John Gunn, who drowned in the harbour around '63-'64? I never thought of that explanation till now.

I also remember the big fire at the woodyard down by Park Lane. We could see the smoke and flames from our front window so I ran down to have a look. Couldn't get too close but saw one of the lorries in a mass of flames.

Talking about Johnny Sutherland the bus conductor...yes, he was a gem. Always smiling and full of humour. There was also a woman conductor but I don't remember her name. She seemed to be the opposite of Johnny.

I can remember one morning on the bus to the High School, we were all on the upper deck at the back and a couple of lads had opened the back window. As we passed the Post Office and were going up towards Princes Street, another driver coming out of the Post Office spotted the window open, gave a shout and ran after the bus. So help me, he caught the bus as it turned into Princes Street by banging on the side. By the time he got upstairs we were all sitting at the front. He didn't half let rip at us. Coincidently, his name was Sutherland and his wife worked in that little Tobacconist/Sweetshop opposite Hamish Cameron's in Traill Street. Joe Cardosi used to get his pipe mix from there.

Somebody on a previous post mentioned the incident that took place in the alley between Jessie Allen's and Peterkins the Chemist. I don't know if we're allowed to name names in this forum so I'll refrain from adding them in case the moderator goes apoplectic.
However, for nostalgia freaks, Pathe News covered some of the event and you can view (free) a reduced quality film taken in Thurso at the time at the following link:
http://www.britishpathe.com/product_...x=0&Search.y=0

----------


## Buttercup

> I remember Durrands very well, used to buy my Dinky/Corgi/Airfix models there.
> The slaughterhouse was always an irresistable draw. Me and my friend looked in one day as the sheep were being slaughtered and it was quite a traumatic experience for us.
> 
> Netta Duck at the High School...ahh yes. I remember as well Grannie Gunn for english, Mr Malcolm for maths, Mr Fishbourne (sp) for woodwork, Mr Fitzpatrick? for art, Mr Lafferty for music (he was always finding excuses for not being with us and used to leave us listening to Victor Borge records), Goofy for geography, Squeaky Dunn for science, Mrs Halliday (phhwwoaarh!) for french, and Mr Kidd for PE.
> .....err sorry, we were talking about shops weren't we?
> 
> As a distant relative of Joe Cardosi on the paternal side of the family, I can remember his ice-cream van coming round Mount Pleasant on Sunday morns and I always used to buy one of his 'sliders' (with Joe's secret recipe ice-cream). My dad, when he was a young lad (pre-WW2) used to help mix Joe's ice cream on a Saturday at the back Cardosi's in Swanson Street but had to leave the room while Joe added his secret ingredient mix.
> 
> I also remember a bread van coming round in the mornings selling hot rolls and mmm....butteries. Don't know which bakery it was tho'.
> ...


I believe John Gunn was riding his bike down past Old St Peters and went straight ahead into the harbour.

----------


## plasticjock

> I believe John Gunn was riding his bike down past Old St Peters and went straight ahead into the harbour.



Yes...you're probably right. I remember that the searchers found the poor lad's bike first but I couldn't remember if it was found on dry land or in the water. Thanks for that.

----------


## Gleber2

In a conversation with Gleeber I suddenly remembered Soutars grocery shop that was on the corner opposite Woolies before the arcade. It was in big shed across the road until the arcade was built. Can anyone tell me if Miss Brock was beside Liptons before Chadwicks. She sold wool etc.

----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au

> Gleber2 here. Dinna confuse me wi yon trosk Gleeber. Acky Don was a well know Gleber who lived in no 17 or 18 Holborn Avenue and was quite a Character. His relatives were called Jappy. Cannop never hed a donkey, it wis a shetland pony. Hoods was Hood and Sutherland. My Grandfather was the Sutherland. Aye, we must be of a similar age as our memories are very close. Ah pleasant nostalgia. Chist make ye realise how owld ye are.


Talking about the Glebe do you remember my Granny Robertson and Jock in 29 Holborn Ave, Jock was a shoemaker,used to be a big gathering when the Gordons came up from Aberdeen,they were the good times

----------


## Gleber2

[quote=darkie@dreamtilt.com.au]Talking about the Glebe do you remember my Granny Robertson and Jock in 29 Holborn Ave, Jock was a shoemaker,used to be a big gathering when the 

Chock Toes was one of my all time favourite people along wi Duckie,Your mother Robin. How could I ever forget them.

----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au

[quote=Gleber2]


> Talking about the Glebe do you remember my Granny Robertson and Jock in 29 Holborn Ave, Jock was a shoemaker,used to be a big gathering when the 
> 
> Chock Toes was one of my all time favourite people along wi Duckie,Your mother Robin. How could I ever forget them.


Thanks for that Gleber2

----------


## Sporran

There was a wee shop on Princes Street at the corner of either Davidson's Lane or Robertson's Lane, and it sold knitwear in the late 60s and beyond. I can't remember the name of the shop, but I think the rear of the West Church was to the right, as you faced the shop. I think the monumental mason's yard was on the other side of Princes Street, as well as the Hydro Board shop. Does this ring any bells with anyone? What was the name of the shop? What kind of shop was there before it? Was it John Gunn the jeweller, perhaps?

----------


## Buttercup

> There was a wee shop on Princes Street at the corner of either Davidson's Lane or Robertson's Lane, and it sold knitwear in the late 60s and beyond. I can't remember the name of the shop, but I think the rear of the West Church was to the right, as you faced the shop. I think the monumental mason's yard was on the other side of Princes Street, as well as the Hydro Board shop. Does this ring any bells with anyone? What was the name of the shop? What kind of shop was there before it? Was it John Gunn the jeweller, perhaps?


Can't remember who was there after Gunn's Jewellers. But I remember next door, the other shop (where Binn Ends is now), was a Ladies clothes shop can't mind just now what it was called but Janette Thompson used to work there.

----------


## janette

I think the shop was Mrs (Margaret) Mackenzie.   Lovely woman and had a lot of nice things in the shop.

----------


## Buttercup

> I think the shop was Mrs (Margaret) Mackenzie. Lovely woman and had a lot of nice things in the shop.


That's it! Just came on to say that and you've beaten me to it. Cheers.

----------


## Lassie

joys boutique was where pollards mortgage shop is now - remember my mum buying me loads of fair isle jumpers which I hated but she made me wear :Frown:

----------


## Sporran

That's it Lassie, Joy's Boutique!  ::  

I should have remembered the name, as my mum bought me quite a few jumpers there too. Not Fair Isle ones, lol, but I do remember seeing those in the shop!  ::  

Janette and Buttercup, am I right in assuming that Magaret Mackenzie was the owner back then, and she just gave the shop a different name from her own?

----------


## gee

does anyone remember toffs clothes shop which was in grove lane. i can remember the olde sweetie shop just across from royal hotel. it was like walking back in time when you went in there. sandras tattie van that used to be parked beside the british legion.

----------


## Bobinovich

> does anyone remember toffs clothes shop which was in grove lane. i can remember the olde sweetie shop just across from royal hotel. it was like walking back in time when you went in there. sandras tattie van that used to be parked beside the british legion.


Sandra's tattie van - what memories!  Used to park on what was waste ground where Dunnet's is now - I think it Miller Calder had an auction house there before.  Good old days after Flicks wasn't it

----------


## gee

i can remember that ritual well. go to flicks then afterwards a convoy of people trotted off to the tattie van. also sometimes went up to back of budges bakery for hot pies.

----------


## thirsaloon

I've only had a right read through this thread that was on the go ages ago! I should have joined the forum long before now!!!

Good stuff on it though, hope I have made up for it on the Piccys thread, pity we couldnt get this one going again!

I canna mind to many old shops cause im far to young!  ::

----------


## thirsaloon

Hmmm, any suggestions as to how we may bring this thread back to life!

----------


## Sporran

Thirsaloon, we also had a similar thread called "Long lost shops", which ran in April of this year. You might want to take a look at that as well!  :Smile: 

http://forum.caithness.org/showthread.php?t=24659

I'm still waiting for an answer to my question in the last post on that thread, as it so happens! I asked if the Central Drapery on Olrig Street still exists, and the newsagents next to it. They were both run by the Cardosis, and were just round the corner from the Central Cafe (Top Joe's).

----------


## Gleber2

> Thirsaloon, we also had a similar thread called "Long lost shops", which ran in April of this year. You might want to take a look at that as well! 
> 
> http://forum.caithness.org/showthread.php?t=24659
> 
> I'm still waiting for an answer to my question in the last post on that thread, as it so happens! I asked if the Central Drapery on Olrig Street still exists, and the newsagents next to it. They were both run by the Cardosis, and were just round the corner from the Central Cafe (Top Joe's).


Newspaper shop is now Bews's but the lady who ran the paper shop in the old days is still going strong(Elsie Munro I believe, ne Cardosi). The drapery is long gone.

----------


## Sporran

Thanks for that info, Gleber2! So Bews the butcher moved from their location on Princes Street into the former newsagent shop, then? Was that a whilie ago?

----------


## Gleber2

> Thanks for that info, Gleber2! So Bews the butcher moved from their location on Princes Street into the former newsagent shop, then? Was that a whilie ago?


Bews bought the paper shop and still runs it as such.

----------


## dizey39

Budge's had a fish & chip shop next to Cardosi's restaurant in Swanson Street. It is now a house.
Christies 99p shop was the old Co-op.
The empty shop on the corner next to St Peters Church was the Co-Op household and furniture store followed by many other things.
The Cancer shop used to be Curry's.
The Chinese next to Sandras used to be the Tasty-bite (many great wet Saturday afternoons spent in there as a youngster!!!)
Danny Craig had the ice-cream shop in the arcade - remember he used to make you put your money on the counter before he would scoop out your ice-cream onto the cone!!!
The Bistro used to be the second hand antique shop - can't remember the name of it, but remember the little man that used to run it.
Oh Memories!!!!

----------


## Buttercup

> Bews bought the paper shop and still runs it as such.


It was Dennis Bews that had the butchers in Princes Street. He moved away a good few years ago. The newsagents in Olrig St (once Cardosi's Newsagents) was run by Jim Bews (Dennis's brother). Can't remember who took it over recently though.

----------


## Sporran

> Budge's had a fish & chip shop next to Cardosi's restaurant in Swanson Street. It is now a house.
> Christies 99p shop was the old Co-op.
> The empty shop on the corner next to St Peters Church was the Co-Op household and furniture store followed by many other things.
> The Cancer shop used to be Curry's.
> The Chinese next to Sandras used to be the Tasty-bite (many great wet Saturday afternoons spent in there as a youngster!!!)
> Danny Craig had the ice-cream shop in the arcade - remember he used to make you put your money on the counter before he would scoop out your ice-cream onto the cone!!!
> The Bistro used to be the second hand antique shop - can't remember the name of it, but remember the little man that used to run it.
> Oh Memories!!!!


When I lived in Thurso, that fish & chip shop was known as Brass's in the 60s and 70s. Was that Budge the baker who took it over?

The Bistro used to be the Ship's Wheel antique shop, and the wee man who ran it was Alastair Munro. I used to love looking in the window as a girl. I've always been fascinated by old fashioned things!  :Smile: 




> It was Dennis Bews that had the butchers in Princes Street. He moved away a good few years ago. The newsagents in Olrig St (once Cardosi's Newsagents) was run by Jim Bews (Dennis's brother). Can't remember who took it over recently though.


So what happened to Dennis's butcher shop? Did someone else take it over, or was it turned into another type of shop? I still have a sheepskin rug I bought there 30 years ago!!! He had a nice selection of those! Used to buy my haggis there too!  :Grin:

----------


## Bobinovich

> It was Dennis Bews that had the butchers in Princes Street. He moved away a good few years ago. The newsagents in Olrig St (once Cardosi's Newsagents) was run by Jim Bews (Dennis's brother). Can't remember who took it over recently though.


Jim Bews Newsagents (along with D. R. Simpson's in Wick) was taken over by the same people who own Solution X (Xerox concessionaire) in Inverness.

----------


## Buttercup

So what happened to Dennis's butcher shop? Did someone else take it over, or was it turned into another type of shop? I still have a sheepskin rug I bought there 30 years ago!!! He had a nice selection of those! Used to buy my haggis there too!  :Grin: [/quote]


Ian Mackay, from Halkirk, took it over (but it's still known as Bews).




> Jim Bews Newsagents (along with D. R. Simpson's in Wick) was taken over by the same people who own Solution X (Xerox concessionaire) in Inverness.


Thanks Bobinovich.

----------


## thirsaloon

This thread is slowly making a come back! Hurrah!!!!  ::

----------


## plasticjock

> When I lived in Thurso, that fish & chip shop was known as Brass's in the 60s and 70s...............


Aye you're right there Sporran. I used to come down from the High School in the dinner hour, get a table and have a plate of chips, two rounds of bread & butter and a big cup of tea, all for a shilling.
Coming home from the LifeBuoys in the evening we used to call in there for a thrupp'ny bag o' steaming hot crispies. Man, they were scrumptious!
Fond memories.

----------


## Sporran

> Aye you're right there Sporran. I used to come down from the High School in the dinner hour, get a table and have a plate of chips, two rounds of bread & butter and a big cup of tea, all for a shilling.
> Coming home from the LifeBuoys in the evening we used to call in there for a thrupp'ny bag o' steaming hot crispies. Man, they were scrumptious!
> Fond memories.


Ah yes, plasticjock, those hot crispy batter crumbs were yummy!  :Grin: 

Stephen's (Steven's) fish and chips were great as well. The owner was Orcadian, and the shop was towards the west end of Durness Street, a short distance from the steps leading down to the beach esplanade. Is that chippy still there, by any chance?

----------


## Buttercup

> Ah yes, plasticjock, those hot crispy batter crumbs were yummy! 
> 
> Stephen's (Steven's) fish and chips were great as well. The owner was Orcadian, and the shop was towards the west end of Durness Street, a short distance from the steps leading down to the beach esplanade. Is that chippy still there, by any chance?


It's back to being a house again.

----------


## Sporran

Thanks for your reply, Buttercup.  :Smile: 

Can anyone else remember a grocer's shop on Traill Street where Donald Sinclair's shoes and clothing is now? This would have been in the late 50s/early 60s, and it might have been called Omand's.

There was also a furniture shop on Princes Street opposite the Pentland Hotel, and next to Black's clothing shop (which later became Ferrier's Newsagent shop). It was still there in the mid to late 70s, as we bought our dining table and chairs there. I think the furniture shop was Sutherland's.

----------


## Gleber2

> Thanks for your reply, Buttercup. 
> 
> Can anyone else remember a grocer's shop on Traill Street where Donald Sinclair's shoes and clothing is now? This would have been in the late 50s/early 60s, and it might have been called Omand's.
> 
> There was also a furniture shop on Princes Street opposite the Pentland Hotel, and next to Black's clothing shop (which later became Ferrier's Newsagent shop). It was still there in the mid to late 70s, as we bought our dining table and chairs there. I think the furniture shop was Sutherland's.


Grocer was Willie Oman and the furniture shop Mackenzies, I believe.

----------


## weedonald

Great thread, bringing back memories..I worked for Budge the drapers for a wee while. The Kennedy family , Bob and his son Roy were a great people to work for. Busy back in the early sixties, with the paper shop next door and another paper shop right across the road,  the shoe shop, also Omands the grocers a few doors down. 
Around that time there were lots of vans going around grocery, butchers and fish and chip. I drove the coop butcher van a couple of times when I got my drivers license, the driver was Dodgie Harper and the butcher was  a young bloke Gordon, it was a laugh a minute with those guys, going up streets yelling out the window "herring fresh herring" then watching the wifies coming out of there houses with bowls for herring, only to see the coop butcher van and those  blokes having a good laugh. The people would come and tell them off but it was all in good fun.....

----------


## Buttercup

> Thanks for your reply, Buttercup. 
> 
> Can anyone else remember a grocer's shop on Traill Street where Donald Sinclair's shoes and clothing is now? This would have been in the late 50s/early 60s, and it might have been called Omand's.
> 
> There was also a furniture shop on Princes Street opposite the Pentland Hotel, and next to Black's clothing shop (which later became Ferrier's Newsagent shop). It was still there in the mid to late 70s, as we bought our dining table and chairs there. I think the furniture shop was Sutherland's.


Used to go to Oman's for Granny's shopping every Saturday morning and loved the smell of the coffee beans ~ used to fascinate me as a wee bairn.

(Time for another photo I think, Thirsaloon)

----------


## Sporran

I loved the smell of the coffee beans too, Buttercup!  :Smile: 

Yes, that was it, Gleber2. Mackenzies the furniture shop!

Weedonald, I remember Budge the drapers as well. My mum used to buy our meat from Shearers the butcher, and we often had it delivered by van. When I was a teenager in high school, I had a part-time job in Shearers the grocer, a couple of doors up from the butcher, in Sir John's Square. One of my duties was to go around the shop with a basket and pick up the items on a customer's shopping list. Then they were boxed and delivered. George Houston was the assistant manager, and he would drive the van, but somebody else might have as well. A very pretty lady with dark hair, Rina, worked in the office, and so did Mrs Shearer, sometimes. Rina's husband, Peter, worked in Shearers the butcher, and I think their last name was Campbell.

----------


## Lavenderblue2

Last Friday Mr Lb and I took a trip up to Durness where we stopped off for lunch in the bookshop in the craft village - very nice it was too - lovely soup. 

On the way home a shop in Thurso called Balnakeil Crafts came to mind, I think it was where Cairngorm Windows are now - does anybody else remember this or am I imagining it?  I tried searching this thread but I don't think it has been mentioned before - apologies if it has.

LB

----------


## Buttercup

> Last Friday Mr Lb and I took a trip up to Durness where we stopped off for lunch in the bookshop in the craft village - very nice it was too - lovely soup. 
> 
> On the way home a shop in Thurso called Balnakeil Crafts came to mind, I think it was where Cairngorm Windows are now - does anybody else remember this or am I imagining it? I tried searching this thread but I don't think it has been mentioned before - apologies if it has.
> 
> LB


Remember it well, but it didn't last very long if I remember rightly. Now, was that before or after Durran's were there? And didn't it change to Caithness Crafts ~ or is that in my imagination?  :: 
Just editing to say, now that I think about it  ~ it must've been before Durran's, wasn't it?

----------


## mickey boy

Re machine selling little cartons of milk, there was also one in the lane at the side of Johnston's bakers.  I remember when Top Joe's was Hepworths Menswear and Buds and Blooms was Audrey Ross Hairdressers.

----------


## mickey boy

Boutique next to the Royal Hotel was called Tiffanys

----------


## bky

i think there was another milk machine at the toll at bridge end  - before tommy riley and the pentland printers went in there about 1974-75

----------


## highlander

After looking at old programmes for the picture house here are some who advertised in them, sorry if some has been mentioned from 1953 to 1976

R.B.Riddle carpenter and contractor
57 high street thurso.

John Maclean & J cameron painters and decorators
6 rotterdam street. Telephone 126 (lol now that is an old number).

A.G. Sinclair & Son coachbuilders
Riverside.

George Durran & Son furniture repairs, french polishing
Riverside Thurso.

George Manson licensed grocer
20 High Street.

Thurso Engineering & Foundry general engineers
Millbank Road.

James Clark coal merchant
56 Springpark Terrace.

George McBeath watchmaker and Jeweller
6 Trail Street.

I Stewart. everything for the nursery
15 Rotterdam street.

Alex Sutherland building contractor, plumber and eclectrician
70 Princess street.

Alpine Mc Gregor glass and china merchant
57 high street.

Spears & Co fish merchant

A.F Campbell tobacconist and confectioner
27 Princess street.

D Sutherland morning coffee, afternoon teas
4 Sinclair street.

Northern Wireless Store 
Swanson street.

W.D.Murray cycle and sports agent
High Street.

Maitland & Sinclair painters and decorators
39 Oldfield Terrace-13 Campbell Street

Patrick Manson rado dealer
7 Sir Johns square.

Robin Mackay butcher and poulterer
Cowie Lane.

----------


## thirsaloon



----------


## thirsaloon



----------


## Kismet

Wasn't the posh boutique next to the Royal not "Rays of Thurso" also sold ornaments and stuff had a wee staircase down to where sold candles and ornaments and remember there being real broomsticks there  :Smile:

----------


## Kismet

The Bistro was the Ships Wheel I think, and the baby shop where good vibrations was was babyland I think, part of Butresses if I remember right  ::

----------


## scorpion

Pentland Sports Emporium used to be located opposite the Tennis Courts ,the travel agents used to be the TSB and Atlanta Sports used to be Mcleods grocers and when i were but a lad i used to deliver groceries from there on thier bike with the large basket on the front

----------


## kingkeithy84

remember kt consoles above sandras?? brilliant place!! four player goldeneye on the n64. ace!!

----------


## Buttercup

> remember kt consoles above sandras?? brilliant place!! four player goldeneye on the n64. ace!!


Now that really makes me feel old  ::  (when youngsters start remembering places), especially somewhere I knew in it's previous life as the Princess Cafe.

----------


## ellimac

The 99p shop used to be the Co-op, Woolies years ago used to be a Butcher and next door was a hairdresser's/Barbers, I think. The Hydro Electric was Gunns Jewellers. The old building which is next to Cards n Things used to be a clothes shop and a fish shop. Up where the flats are at Springpark area think its Mayfield road/Dunnet Road there used to be a sweet shop and round the corner used to be a butcher. Where the ladies Macallans shop is that used to be an Ironmongers. The Bistro used to be the Ships Wheel, Sutherland Chemist used to be an Ironmongers also and next to that Williamson's Chemist used to be, it wasn't a big shop tho. I also remember where Body and Soul is now that used to be a cafe and there used to be one across the road where the Chinese is now or there abouts. There was a wool shop that also sold some items of clothing where Pentland Housing is now, CLB used to be where there are houses now next to the tyre place in Mill Road, there were also a sweet shop where Millers Copy Shop is and a sweet shop up past the Swimming Pool which is now a Hairdressers,  I canna think o anymore to be honest I think thats enough to be going on with.... ::  ::

----------


## joxville

Reading through some of the posts it seems Thurso had a retail version of musical chairs. The only shop that appears to have stayed in place is Johnston's bakery shop.

----------


## Buttercup

> Reading through some of the posts it seems Thurso had a retail version of musical chairs. The only shop that appears to have stayed in place is Johnston's bakery shop.


You're probably right there Joxville. Memories of old Miss Tulloch come flooding back. ::

----------


## Kismet

mmmmm princes cafe or the prinnie as we knew it. I remember it for iced cokes and cheeseburgers. You could get pack of cards from behind the counter and there was a game like a snooker board but with mushroom shaped thingies on it or am i wrong,keep gonna say billiards but don't think that is right duh  ::

----------


## Anne x

> The 99p shop used to be the Co-op, Woolies years ago used to be a Butcher and next door was a hairdresser's/Barbers, I think. The Hydro Electric was Gunns Jewellers. The old building which is next to Cards n Things used to be a clothes shop and a fish shop. Up where the flats are at Springpark area think its Mayfield road/Dunnet Road there used to be a sweet shop and round the corner used to be a butcher. Where the ladies Macallans shop is that used to be an Ironmongers. The Bistro used to be the Ships Wheel, Sutherland Chemist used to be an Ironmongers also and next to that Williamson's Chemist used to be, it wasn't a big shop tho. I also remember where Body and Soul is now that used to be a cafe and there used to be one across the road where the Chinese is now or there abouts. There was a wool shop that also sold some items of clothing where Pentland Housing is now, CLB used to be where there are houses now next to the tyre place in Mill Road, there were also a sweet shop where Millers Copy Shop is and a sweet shop up past the Swimming Pool which is now a Hairdressers, I canna think o anymore to be honest I think thats enough to be going on with....


Gosh!!!  My head is spinning  Body N Soul used to be a bike shop and the Hairdresser passed the swiming pool a grocer in my day 

Any one mind the lovely Twins (from Wick ) Ironmongers on Traill St what a loss they were then Sinclairs shop ( still there ) Buttresses soft Furnishings(to you and me Curtains & Sheets now gone in old photographers place) Babyshop gone as well  Town is changing  still there are a few new ones springing up

----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au

> I remember it well Gleeber2. Used to get our 3d muffins from there. That is 3 Pence people, not 3d as in graphics. Sounds like you are mid to late 50s gleeber2. Good age to be


Gleeber2 has a great memory for the old days but now I find out he's only a young fella,I always thought he was older,when I worked in the bakery as a school kid he probibly ate stuff I helped with Luey Gray & (racking my brain)used to live in the front of the Glebe just over the fence from us AHH the memories,makes tou wish you could go back in time

----------


## darkie@dreamtilt.com.au

> Are ye sure id wis Acky Don. Id wis aalways Alec Cannop, aka Mealymouth, who also ran e' bathing huts and hed e' pony on e' beach when id wisna pulling his fish cert. His youngest loon wis ma best freend in e' Glebe. Ah wis aalways chelous o' him cause he aalways hed a horse when he wis a cowboy in e' gala week!!I hed none of course.


Do any of you brainy boys remember the farrier(dont know if spelt right) somewhere between the Miller Acad & the Glebe,I have some memories of passing it on the way home,can still smell the hoof when he took the shoe out of the fire and stuck it on the big horse,big cloud of smoke & smell,never going to get sleep tonight wandering around Thurso

----------


## davem

> mmmmm princes cafe or the prinnie as we knew it. I remember it for iced cokes and cheeseburgers. You could get pack of cards from behind the counter and there was a game like a snooker board but with mushroom shaped thingies on it or am i wrong,keep gonna say billiards but don't think that is right duh


Bar Billiards - we were talking about it at the Weigh Inn only last week - I got some very quizzical looks while trying to explain the game - how long ago was that?

----------


## Kismet

Probs about thirty years so I was right it Bar billiards canna mind how it was played but remember the table standing just inside the door  :Grin:

----------


## Sporran

> The 99p shop used to be the Co-op, Woolies years ago used to be a Butcher and next door was a hairdresser's/Barbers, I think. The Hydro Electric was Gunns Jewellers. The old building which is next to Cards n Things used to be a clothes shop and a fish shop. Up where the flats are at Springpark area think its Mayfield road/Dunnet Road there used to be a sweet shop and round the corner used to be a butcher. Where the ladies Macallans shop is that used to be an Ironmongers. The Bistro used to be the Ships Wheel, Sutherland Chemist used to be an Ironmongers also and next to that Williamson's Chemist used to be, it wasn't a big shop tho. I also remember where Body and Soul is now that used to be a cafe and there used to be one across the road where the Chinese is now or there abouts. There was a wool shop that also sold some items of clothing where Pentland Housing is now, CLB used to be where there are houses now next to the tyre place in Mill Road, there were also a sweet shop where Millers Copy Shop is and a sweet shop up past the Swimming Pool which is now a Hairdressers, I canna think o anymore to be honest I think thats enough to be going on with....


Ellimac, you're getting confused about what stood before Woolies, next to the town hall. Woolworths was built in the late 50s/early60s, and prior to that it had been a shop called Norn's that sold toys, fancy goods (ornaments, etc.), icecream and sweets. I remember what it looked like from the outside, when I was a wee bairn, and it definitely wasn't a butcher's, nor was there a barber shop next to it. Gleber2 is the one who remembered the name of the shop, and what was sold there. Read posts 128 through 137 from page 7 of this thread, please. 

Are you talking about the Hydro Electric shop that was on Princes Street in the 60s and 70s? Gunn the jeweller was across from there at one time, where Pollard the estate agent iis now. After he moved his premises to opposite the Arcade, it became Joy's Boutique in the late 60s/early70s, which sold knitwear.

Cards 'n' Things in Sir John's Square used to be Shearer the grocer in the 60s and 70s. Next to it was a shoe shop (Miller's?) then Shearer the butcher on the corner. At the Princes Street end next to Shearer the grocer was an electrical shop, Bain and Gibson's, I think. There might have been an opticians in there at one time, as well.

I believe the ironmonger you are referring to was Mackay's on High Street, ellimac. The Bistro was indeed the Ship's Wheel antique shop back then, and Sutherland the chemist used to be Anderson the ironmonger. I knew Williamson the chemist as McGregor the chemist, and they were located between Anderson's, Hepworth's the Tailor and Top Joe Cardosi's. Munro the chemist was across from Anderson's, and next to Miller Calder's furniture shop. So you had the Ship's Wheel, a wee grocer's (Mackay's?). George McBeath the jeweller, Johnston's the baker, then Miller Calder's, Munro's and William Dunnet's garage and showroom. As you can tell, I'm enjoying this walk down Memory Lane again!  :Grin:

----------


## Penelope Pitstop

> Do any of you brainy boys remember the farrier(dont know if spelt right) somewhere between the Miller Acad & the Glebe,I have some memories of passing it on the way home,can still smell the hoof when he took the shoe out of the fire and stuck it on the big horse,big cloud of smoke & smell,never going to get sleep tonight wandering around Thurso


I think I know the blacksmiths you mean.  It was up one of the side streets.  I remember one of the men who had it, Mr Dunnett - he would be in his 90s if he was still alive.

----------


## Buttercup

Sporran, I think ellimac is meaning where the Hydro is now. When it first opened it was Gunn the Jewelers. And after Bain & Gibson's moved from Sir John's Square to Prince's Street, Beely Banks, from Wick, had a clothes shop there for a short time before Tony (can't for the life of me remember his last name just now) opened a Fish Shop there.
I don't ever remember an Ironmongers where McAllan's Ladies Shop is - Mackay's the Ironmongers was where Buttress is - but Archie MacLennan had a Spar shop there and there was also a Barbers. Downie's (men's clothes) was also there after the Spar.

----------


## Buttercup

> Do any of you brainy boys remember the farrier(dont know if spelt right) somewhere between the Miller Acad & the Glebe,I have some memories of passing it on the way home,can still smell the hoof when he took the shoe out of the fire and stuck it on the big horse,big cloud of smoke & smell,never going to get sleep tonight wandering around Thurso





> I think I know the blacksmiths you mean. It was up one of the side streets. I remember one of the men who had it, Mr Dunnett - he would be in his 90s if he was still alive.


Wasn't the Blacksmith's name Sutherland?

----------


## Sporran

> Sporran, I think ellimac is meaning where the Hydro is now. When it first opened it was Gunn the Jewelers. And after Bain & Gibson's moved from Sir John's Square to Prince's Street, Beely Banks, from Wick, had a clothes shop there for a short time before Tony (can't for the life of me remember his last name just now) opened a Fish Shop there.
> I don't ever remember an Ironmongers where McAllan's Ladies Shop is - Mackay's the Ironmongers was where Buttress is - but Archie MacLennan had a Spar shop there and there was also a Barbers. Downie's (men's clothes) was also there after the Spar.


Thanks for updating me, Buttercup.  :Smile:  Sounds like my memories are from before ellimac's time! I do remember Archie MacLennan and his Spar grocer's shop, also the barber's and Downie's, all on High Street. The Co-op chemist there used to be Peterkin's the chemist, just next to Jessie Allan's toy and fancy goods shop, as you will remember. Did Archie MacLennan have a shop-on-wheels at one point?

----------


## Kismet

> remember kt consoles above sandras?? brilliant place!! four player goldeneye on the n64. ace!!


I remember that, the  :Grin: kids loved it cos we did not have a lot of money and you could trade in your games for other games and think you could rent them out too

----------


## ellimac

[quote=ellimac;383865]Ellimac, you're getting confused about what stood before Woolies, next to the town hall. Woolworths was built in the late 50s/early60s, and prior to that it had been a shop called Norn's that sold toys, fancy goods (ornaments, etc.), icecream and sweets. I remember what it looked like from the outside, when I was a wee bairn, and it definitely wasn't a butcher's, nor was there a barber shop next to it. Gleber2 is the one who remembered the name of the shop, and what was sold there. Read posts 128 through 137 from page 7 of this thread, please. 

Are you talking about the Hydro Electric shop that was on Princes Street in the 60s and 70s? Gunn the jeweller was across from there at one time, where Pollard the estate agent iis now. After he moved his premises to opposite the Arcade, it became Joy's Boutique in the late 60s/early70s, which sold knitwear.

Cards 'n' Things in Sir John's Square used to be Shearer the grocer in the 60s and 70s. Next to it was a shoe shop (Miller's?) then Shearer the butcher on the corner. At the Princes Street end next to Shearer the grocer was an electrical shop, Bain and Gibson's, I think. There might have been an opticians in there at one time, as well.

I believe the ironmonger you are referring to was Mackay's on High Street, ellimac. The Bistro was indeed the Ship's Wheel antique shop back then, and Sutherland the chemist used to be Anderson the ironmonger. I knew Williamson the chemist as McGregor the chemist, and they were located between Anderson's, Hepworth's the Tailor and Top Joe Cardosi's. Munro the chemist was across from Anderson's, and next to Miller Calder's furniture shop. So you had the Ship's Wheel, a wee grocer's (Mackay's?). George McBeath the jeweller, Johnston's the baker, then Miller Calder's, Munro's and William Dunnet's garage and showroom. As you can tell, I'm enjoying this walk down Memory Lane again!  :: 
__________________

Hi

Yeah I do mean where the Hydro is now. I seen a picture of Woolies taken years back and on the outside one of the shops nearer to the Town Hall had rabbits hanging in the door way. I think the Ironmongers that I'm referring to has been mentioned previous Mr Houston used to run it and I was sure it was where the ladies Macallans is as I remember going in there with my mum when I was wee but maybe I am confused where it was. I'm not meaning Cards n Things but the building next to it which is nearly falling down, that used to be a clothes shop and then a fish mongers run by a guy called Tony. Your right about the chemist name it was Magregors not Williamsons, Ooops. Also I appologies I tried to take what an orger had said and reply to it but the quote or what ever it is you do didn't work. Also sorry I seem to of posted this twice....

----------


## Kismet

[quote=ellimac;383868]


> Also I appologies I tried to take what an orger had said and reply to it but the quote or what ever it is you do didn't work. Also sorry I seem to of posted this twice....


I noticed that before when i did it but think is because i deleted some of what was said leaving just the bit i was answering to and must have deleted the beginning or end bits.  


> or


lol that didna work thebit where it says quote or /quote in brackets

----------


## ellimac

Thanks for that Kismet, I will have to watch what I'm doing in future and try and get it right......

----------


## rich

Gleber 2 -
Do you remember the  fresh baked current buns we West Public kids  used to  stuff our faces with at the baker's on Castle street!

And just across the road, where the police station is now I think was a newsagents with a lovely old lady in charge and she sold AMERICAN COMICS.

Do you remember the AMERICAN COMICS swapping mania in Thurso? Kids with great bundles of Superman or Red Ryder or Hopalong Cassidy or - merciful heavens AMERICAN HORROR COMICS would go round Spring Park , knocking on doors and asking  irritated parents in if Ian (or Hamish or whatever the name) was  - IS HE SWAPPING?

If he was SWAPPIONG then protracted negotiations would go on on the doorstep.

And then there was a national panic about the moral depravity of comics like TALES FROM THE  CRYPT or GHOULS AND GORE, and suddenly our favorite reading was no more.

Looking back I think our parents fought a rearguard action against all things American. If so it was singularly unsuccessful. Because just a tiny speck on the horizon but soon to take over the entire galaxy was ROCK N'ROLL!!!!!

----------


## johnlc

> In the days long before Computers it was the Princes Cafe - great place.


Was it called Prinnies or something like that and there was Tillys cafe beside adjoining Hughes bike shop beside post office

----------


## seadog

> I remember playing football in Thurso for Eastend, 25 years ago & going to a sweetie shop ,I think it was Brass? opposite woolies and there was a chippy next door, there was also a chippy on the road at the back of the police station, was it any good?


Bill Brass had the chippie in Swanson Street and Stevens was the one farther up in Durness Street.  Both excellent and owned by Orcadians.

When I was 14 we did tattie picking for Bill Brass back in 64.  4 bob an hour and a supper of your choice at the end of the day.  Then dropped off home after that and a pail of tatties for your Mither. ::

----------


## pinklady

I know this ain't a shop, but does anyone remember the car wash up where the vets are now, the kind with the big brushes go over the car, i remember my dad taking me up there when i was little and it was just so exciting back then.

----------


## Lavenderblue2

Yes Pink Lady  I remember the car wash, I _think_ it was owned by Jim Bews.  

I wish we still had one in Thurso.

----------


## ellimac

> Oh yeah thats right great food there


 
Yeah and the crack in the bar downstairs was great too, used to love going in there, and the Chinese food was great also........

----------


## lildj

Was there a barbers up the road abit from brass or was it where brass is now cant remember that was along time ago lol so i was toled lol

----------


## thirsaloon

Out of interest does anyone remember Peter Ruggs grocery store?


I know nothing to do with shops but just thought I would grab the chance when I was it does anyone know about Norquays plane im unsure if it ever did take to the air?

----------


## Gleber2

> Out of interest does anyone remember Peter Ruggs grocery store?
> 
> 
> ?


Tell us more. I have no memory of it. ::

----------


## thirsaloon

> Tell us more. I have no memory of it.


No problem Gleber.

Peter Ruggs Store was in Shore Street, it was on the first bend on the right hand side going towards the town. 

I have no photographs of it except one of Old St Peters Church where you can just see the corner of the roof on the left hand side of the picture.

Age wise, I would imagine it would only be people in their late 60s - 70s that would remember it.

----------

